# updgrade to E-47?



## edsherman (Jan 27, 2006)

I have to replace my Meyer Electrolift T-5. Water's coming in through the top seal/bushing and I can't find replacement parts. This is an old plow/pump that uses a cable to release and drop the blade (no angle).

What can I replace it with? Would an E-46 or E-47 work? Are parts still available for these units? I assume I'll have to upgrade/change the control switch and find a new solenoid. Any suggestions, comments and/or advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

*E-47*

From my experience I have used an E-47 for years with absolutely no problems;all this with proper upkeep/maintenance of course. There are plenty of parts available for these units also. As far as the change over unfortunately I have no experience in that area. Good Luck


----------

